# Best District to Live



## SODAPOP

Hi, I'm trying to get some feedback from the locals in Egypt. What is the best, safest, and most enjoyable district and housing community to live in, that's near to Cairo. I've been told 6 October, but hear that driving into Cairo would be 1 or two hours long. If you had to work in Cairo, and you had one wish as to where to live that was lovely, safe, enjoyable, a single Villa, with shops close enough to walk to, where would that be.


----------



## Sonrisa

Hi there, 

We have done this topic to death. Have you noticed there is a search button right at the top?
In the mean time, can you tell us, do you have children? If so,how old and which school will they go to? Where will you work?


----------



## gerhardme1954

SODAPOP said:


> Hi, I'm trying to get some feedback from the locals in Egypt. What is the best, safest, and most enjoyable district and housing community to live in, that's near to Cairo. I've been told 6 October, but hear that driving into Cairo would be 1 or two hours long. If you had to work in Cairo, and you had one wish as to where to live that was lovely, safe, enjoyable, a single Villa, with shops close enough to walk to, where would that be.


 Was easy to answer, until I read single villa. That is affordable out 6th October way, but yup, man it is far from just about everything! If you had said nice apartment I would have said Maadi immediately. You can get single villas in Maadi, but then you will fork out maybe 4000 US, for starters. Amongst my friends and myself this is the eternal debate every time we get together. Some stay in 6th October because they want the cleaner air, and garden for the kids/dogs etc, but then pay the travelling price, and of cause all the social/church/BCA/CSA are all out Maadi way, so not only do they travel in the week, but also on weekends. I settled for a ground apartment with a couple m2 "garden", so something in-between.


----------



## canuck2010

These days, an apartment on a high floor is more secure than a villa.


----------



## Sonrisa

yup. Which is why the israelis had their embassy right on the top of a residential building. Didn't help though...


----------



## gerhardme1954

canuck2010 said:


> These days, an apartment on a high floor is more secure than a villa.


 yup! That crossed my mind a lot in the heady days after January 25th when I was standing outside with my Egyptian neighbours and the doorman, all armed with sticks (felt naked without my ,40 pistol in the safe back home) after the police let the criminals out of the prison just outside Maadi, and they had taken all the police weapons after burning the Police Stations down. That was quite an experience for 18 days. Think I'll write a book on my experiences here, once back home to keep me occupied...


----------



## txlstewart

Maadi--I want to have the diversity of expats from many countries as well as the layout. Not New Maadi, but Degla or Surryat.


----------



## Lanason

Simple - REHAB ;-)


----------



## Sonrisa

Easy! If you don't have children and work in central Cairo, Zamalek is the best place. All the fun is there.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Not Agouza although I am within easy walking distance of downtown and Zamalek.


----------



## meb01999

I would move to New Cairo, assuming that I could afford the price of a villa there. Having kids, I think the location is best for a number of adequate international schools. Yes - adequate - as that's the best you'll find in Cairo unless you're up for paying $20,000/year (yes dollars) for PRE-K.


----------



## meb01999

also - to the original poster - based on the posts you've created thus far... i can't help but wonder - have you experienced egypt before? i think you're in for a real surprise once you get here...


----------



## Moe599

Not sure about Rehab. I stayed there for three months, it was just too quiet. Maybe it didn't help that I was a 20 min walk to the mall and food court but it sure gave me the felling of "Living in a Compound". Plus it's DRY. Just moved to Degla Maadi. It's alive here. Many more things to do. Thumbs up for Degla.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## CAIRODEMON

Moe599 said:


> Not sure about Rehab. I stayed there for three months, it was just too quiet. Maybe it didn't help that I was a 20 min walk to the mall and food court but it sure gave me the felling of "Living in a Compound". Plus it's DRY. Just moved to Degla Maadi. It's alive here. Many more things to do. Thumbs up for Degla.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Agreed, Rehab allways makes me think of Amy Winehouse, and it really reminds me of Saudia City, but with less booze!

Maadi is OK but a bit crowded, Katamaya would tick most of the boxes, but you would have to have a MINIMUM of $5k per month and even then it would be a tough search.


----------



## gerhardme1954

Agree with Txlsteward, it is Degla, or old Maadi, (not Corniche side of it on the other side of the bridge), and yup, not New Maadi. El Rehab is too far and too isolated, New Cairo the same, unless of cause if you can afford to stay in Katameya Heights...


----------



## CAIRODEMON

gerhardme1954 said:


> Agree with Txlsteward, it is Degla, or old Maadi, (not Corniche side of it on the other side of the bridge), and yup, not New Maadi. El Rehab is too far and too isolated, New Cairo the same, unless of cause if you can afford to stay in Katameya Heights...


As mentioned earlier, where will you be working? One thing that I think everyone will agree with is that you want to be spending as little time as possible on the road since that not only exposes you to risk but will erode any sanity which you have remaining. Also true re. schools, but to a lessor extend since most have good bus networks, although this may mean that your kids have to leave home before 7am.


----------



## EireinCairo

sorry to elbow my way into this thread- but what do people think of Dokki as a place to stay?

I get the impression from what I read that there are not many ex-pats living there, might be very busy (even for Cairo!) but it might be a good location to be able to get into Downtown, Zamleck etc, and a good position to explore the city?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Dokki is fine.. lots of expats and within easy commuting well as easy as commuting can be to Zamalek, down town and Mohandiseen


----------



## meb01999

I really like Dokki! Can't ever put my finger on why, but I think it's a very enjoyable area...


----------



## iCaesar

Dokki is a very Enjoyable area and close to downtown and you get to ride the underground too


----------



## EireinCairo

*Dokki*

Glad that people seem to like Dokkii-

just looking at Google earth there- the Orman (Urman?) Gardens are close to the zoo. Do people know if they are open to the public to walk around?

I am ready for Cairo not being very green at all!  But it would be nice to even have a very small "park" nearby?


----------



## MaidenScotland

EireinCairo said:


> Glad that people seem to like Dokkii-
> 
> just looking at Google earth there- the Orman (Urman?) Gardens are close to the zoo. Do people know if they are open to the public to walk around?
> 
> I am ready for Cairo not being very green at all!  But it would be nice to even have a very small "park" nearby?




Hi

Yes they are open to the public but I dont know if that is on a full time basis, all parks have an entry fee of pennies. I tend do do a lap of the streets If you are close to the gardens then you are close to Golds gym on the Nile so you may consider joining that. My advice is don't even consider going to the zoo, any animal lover gives this a wide berth.
In all my years in Egypt using a UK laptop I have never had a surge


----------



## meb01999

no! i disagree!!! DO go to the zoo! you can visit the dog section where they have a wide vairety of species of dog. there is a cocker spaniel, a german shepherd, a bichon frise, a yorkie even!

they got rid of the giraffe though. and some guy let my then two year old into the special hyena eating room. she offered the hyenas her ice cream, they politely declined. not sure how she avoided becoming the meal though...

no really though - the zoo is HORRID. who puts dogs on display next to elephants???


----------



## canuck2010

meb01999 said:


> no! i disagree!!! DO go to the zoo! you can visit the dog section where they have a wide vairety of species of dog. there is a cocker spaniel, a german shepherd, a bichon frise, a yorkie even!
> 
> they got rid of the giraffe though. and some guy let my then two year old into the special hyena eating room. she offered the hyenas her ice cream, they politely declined. not sure how she avoided becoming the meal though...
> 
> no really though - the zoo is HORRID. who puts dogs on display next to elephants???




Everytime I drive by that place I imagine what those poor animals must go through.


----------



## pierrotlulu

zamalek is cool, but Dokki is 5 minutes from Zamalek and much cheaper...


----------



## pierrotlulu

Zamalek has more charm and open minded people


----------



## pierrotlulu

ALTHOUGH IT IS MUCH MORE EXPENSIVe...


----------



## PaulAshton

I feel Cairo is a place to have a 2 - 3 month summer home as a retreat from the Red Sea in the summer when it gets too hot here and give you a base to explore, I have not had the displeasure of experiencing winter there.

Never look at properties when you are having a hypo manic bipolar moment thank goodness for 10 cans of Jotun heavytex paint it covers imperfections you do not see at the time 

I can't comment on best areas I am having one of those deja vu cringe moments


----------

